# Reverb Tank



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I have an early model, 2-spring, Accutronics tank (Pat. 2,982,819) that I am considering for a project. I have not found a spec sheet on it. The DCR is 170 ohms for input and output and I wonder what the impedance is. Here are photos of the input and output transducers:

















Your help is appreciated.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

One thing I can tell you...If you're going to drive it in the traditional Fender way with a transformer, that tank will not work.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

All Accutronics tanks have a model number on them that you can decode to get all the specs (in/out Z, delay time etc). Check their website - it's posted.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm not getting any search-hits that compute...no letters in any of the numbers shown, not like the recent Accutronics numbering system. If I have to, I'll characterise it on the bench. I'm initially estimating the impedances near 2K ohms...most of my tanks are easy to spec...this ones got me.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Besides amps and organs, anything else have reverb?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Granny Gremlin said:


> All Accutronics tanks have a model number on them that you can decode to get all the specs (in/out Z, delay time etc). Check their website - it's posted.


They actually don't. No Hammond or Gibbs had them and only later Accutronics tanks have them.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Paul Running said:


> The DCR is 170 ohms for input and output and I wonder what the impedance is. Here are photos of the input and output transducers:


pg.9 of attachment gives approx. DC resistance numbers for the tank impedances.
As you guessed (2K impedances), yours looks somewhat on par with a 4FB type tank, so a cap driven circuit like Traynor YGM would be a good option.


----------

